# 2003 Ford F350



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

I was visiting relatives this weekend for Christmas and while I was driving home, a Ford that was for sale caught my eye. I am normally not a Ford guy at all, so I thought I would quick come home and ask some of the experts a few questions.

When I stopped to talk to the guy, nobody was home, but I was able to find the guys Craigslist ad about the truck. Here is what it says:

2003 F350 4X4 Super Duty Lariat with a 2006 Boss Poly V Plow. 6.0 desiel, Ext cab, Auto, 100,000 miles, newer tires, 2 new batterys, matching topper, no rust, no accidents. Asking $18,000 OBO.

Now, from what I could tell, the truck is super clean. I couldn't find a spot of rust on the thing and even the frame and everything looked really good. I tried to call him tonight, but he was not home again. I have to put a call into him tomorrow morning to ask a few more questions.

But now for the little that I do know about the Ford's...... I know that early in the 6.0 diesel lifetime, they had a lot of problems with this engine. I am pretty sure that 2003 was the first year they came out with the 6.0 engine, so should this be concerning to me? If so, what issues am I supposed to ask the guy about (basically, what caused all the problems)?. I tried to do some research on this, but just got flooded with websites and whatnot to look at. TOO much info out there and am looking for a summary from the experts on here.

My cousin has a 2005 Ford exactly like this one and he loves it. Hangs an 8.2V plow off the front as well and hasn't had one issue at all. He plows all winter and pulls his 32ft travel trailer around all summer like it was nothing. That is also a thing that is appealing to me. I have a 28ft travel trailer that I will be pulling this year and could really use the diesel power to do it. I would be helping my cousin plow during the winter as well on an "as needed" basis.

How about the price? Is the $18,000 the guy is asking reasonable?

Thanks in advance guys. I have also attached the pictures from his ad.

Jeremy


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

Way to high. Friend of mine just baught a 06 with 100 k for 13k and the eot/ect temp delta is within spec and it has a clean Oasis reportM


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

If you could get it for 15k or 16k I think that would be fair. The plow alone is worth over 3k.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

I just bought a 2002 F250 XLT ext cab with the 7.3 for 16k without a plow. Put a Boss poly 8 ft on it. Love it!!


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

The '03 should still have the 7.3L Diesel engine so you wouldn't need to worry about the 6.0 problems. Many will argue that the 7.3 is the best PowerStroke. 18k seems a little high, not coming from a dealer with the markup, but if its really that clean and everything works properly, not a bad deal, especially considering the mileage on a diesel.
I got by '02 used in 2005 with 74K on it in mint condition for 23.8K from Carmax if that gives you a better idea on pricing.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

The 2003 came with the 7.3 in the first part of the year than they switched over to the 6.0. Head gaskets were the biggest problems.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

tugboat609;1393444 said:


> The 2003 came with the 7.3 in the first part of the year than they switched over to the 6.0. Head gaskets were the biggest problems.


Yup, the early ones had the good ole 7.3L (and im lucky enough to have one) with the most hp and torque they had ever produced from the factory to compete with the duramax. Mid year they started putting in the 6.0s. Early 6.0s wernt horrable, but not as good as the later 6.0s IMO.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

that truck has the 6.0 from looking at the picture. 18 does seem high. Make sure the truck has the "X" code springs for plowing too. I would take it to a dealer and have them check it out and run an oasis report on it to see of there was any warranty work done on the engine. Repairs can get pricey quick with the 6.0. I'd prefer a 05-07 6.0 if I was going to get one.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

mustangman02232;1393246 said:


> Way to high. Friend of mine just baught a 06 with 100 k for 13k and the eot/ect temp delta is within spec and it has a clean Oasis reportM


This could be the first time we agree.



Red02F250;1393431 said:


> The '03 should still have the 7.3L Diesel engine so you wouldn't need to worry about the 6.0 problems. Many will argue that the 7.3 is the best PowerStroke. 18k seems a little high, not coming from a dealer with the markup, but if its really that clean and everything works properly, not a bad deal, especially considering the mileage on a diesel.
> I got by '02 used in 2005 with 74K on it in mint condition for 23.8K from Carmax if that gives you a better idea on pricing.





tugboat609;1393444 said:


> The 2003 came with the 7.3 in the first part of the year than they switched over to the 6.0. Head gaskets were the biggest problems.


What tugboat said. Could very easily be a 6.0.

Although, the comment about head gaskets isn't necessarily accurate. Injectors, turbos and EGRs are more of a problem than head gaskets.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

when I was doing my research it seemed that would be a decent price if it was a 7.3l. The 6.0 sells for less because it is a less desirable engine. 15-16k seems more accurate. Do they not have better injectors, and egrs for replacements?


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

phillie;1393719 said:


> when I was doing my research it seemed that would be a decent price if it was a 7.3l. The 6.0 sells for less because it is a less desirable engine. 15-16k seems more accurate. Do they not have better injectors, and egrs for replacements?


ive had no problem with either on my truck, it really depends on what the OP wants to use it for, if its just to push snow and pull a 28 trailer and a couple of small trips, a V10 will probably suit him just as well as a diesel.


----------



## hunt 444e (Oct 1, 2011)

there were a few recalls on the early 6.0 s jot the vin down call your dealer see if they have been done 18 k sounds a little steep in my head but im also a ford junkie so i pick em apart pretty good. another thing to check see if the tranny has been redone assuming its an auto of course they didnt run the torqueshifts till 04 so that rig most likely has the 4r100 in it whuch for some reason didnt like being powered by the 6.0 litre for some reason


----------



## hunt 444e (Oct 1, 2011)

id say put 14 k in one pocket another k in the other if all updates have been done i dunno those years really scare me hopefully it was built on a tuesday


----------



## hunt 444e (Oct 1, 2011)

i am spoiled i m running two 03 7.3 s


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

hunt 444e;1393927 said:


> there were a few recalls on the early 6.0 s jot the vin down call your dealer see if they have been done 18 k sounds a little steep in my head but im also a ford junkie so i pick em apart pretty good. another thing to check see if the tranny has been redone assuming its an auto of course they didnt run the torqueshifts till 04 so that rig most likely has the 4r100 in it whuch for some reason didnt like being powered by the 6.0 litre for some reason


 pretty sure all 6.0s run the torqueshift, 7.3s run the E4ODs


----------



## hunt 444e (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah e40ds no the early ones did not have the ts tranny


----------



## hunt 444e (Oct 1, 2011)

buy the way 4r100 does run in those years


----------



## hunt 444e (Oct 1, 2011)

its like saying tomato tomatooo


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

All in all get yourself a nice low mileage 7.3 and you will be totally happy in the end!!


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

I've had my 03 for 1.5 yrs now and paid 14k for it. It is a v10 but only had 29k miles on it. I was looking for a diesel but couldn't pass up that deal.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

mustangman02232;1393943 said:


> pretty sure all 6.0s run the torqueshift, 7.3s run the E4ODs


E4OD ended in 97-98. 
starting in 99 the superduty got the 4R100 trans with the 5.4, 6.8, and 7.3 diesel.
starting in 03, the 6.0 got the 5R110 trans


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have 130000 on my 2002 7.3 and trans shifts beautifully. What is the life expectancy of my trans?


----------



## legends4b (Nov 24, 2011)

OK My turn on the soap box. Ford Class Action Law Suit 6.0-6.4 that should say enought. I have worked on fords for 30 years(getting old, crap) 7.3 heaven -6 liter junk (pos) what ever you call it.How ever you take care of it it will fail. head gaskete,grs,egr cooler, fuel injectors,wavey rail o rings,stand pipe o rings, high press pump oil pump, engine oil pump ,lifter roller bearings,ficm,reprogram all the time and on and on.We have worked with Ford to try to make them last, changed oil 3000 to 5000 to 7000, fuel filter 2000 to 4000 to 5000 they I said they gave up. The FCALS is over to claim your loss but the warranty they gave to the people helps a little a 6.0 6.4 is 120000 on the engine.120 to 150000 50/50 150 to 170 25/75 something like that been a little wile.
If you want a Ford get a Early 2003 or under 7.3 they are bring top dollar around here.If you ask what do I have as plows well I have a 94 & 95 F150 short bed( ilike the short turn radius) with 8.5 western plows both have 300 in line 6. 822 springs on the ft 4th spring on rear,and they do fine for me i dont deal with as much snow as most of these people do.

What ever you do 18 is way out of line.
OK guys let the snow balls fly.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well said my friend! Well said.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

tugboat609;1394449 said:


> I have 130000 on my 2002 7.3 and trans shifts beautifully. What is the life expectancy of my trans?


That's a tough question with lots of variables. I can tell you that we have a 2003 F-350 (with the rare 7.3) in the fleet that's got 192,000 plowing and towing miles on it - with the original transmission in it! Sure, it gets regular service, but this has got to be some kind of world record.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

tugboat609;1394449 said:


> I have 130000 on my 2002 7.3 and trans shifts beautifully. What is the life expectancy of my trans?


at the old job, we had 35 superduty 7.3 auto trans trucks. all had at least 400,000 on them, most had at least 500,000, and 5 had over 600,000 miles
all had the original engines and transmissions in them.
none had ever had any major work done besides routine maintenance.

so to answer your question, if taken care of the trans should last just as long as the engine.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Very good to hear!!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

legends4b;1394469 said:


> OK My turn on the soap box. Ford Class Action Law Suit 6.0-6.4 that should say enought. I have worked on fords for 30 years(getting old, crap) 7.3 heaven -6 liter junk (pos) what ever you call it.How ever you take care of it it will fail. head gaskete,grs,egr cooler, fuel injectors,wavey rail o rings,stand pipe o rings, high press pump oil pump, engine oil pump ,lifter roller bearings,ficm,reprogram all the time and on and on.We have worked with Ford to try to make them last, changed oil 3000 to 5000 to 7000, fuel filter 2000 to 4000 to 5000 they I said they gave up. The FCALS is over to claim your loss but the warranty they gave to the people helps a little a 6.0 6.4 is 120000 on the engine.120 to 150000 50/50 150 to 170 25/75 something like that been a little wile.
> If you want a Ford get a Early 2003 or under 7.3 they are bring top dollar around here.If you ask what do I have as plows well I have a 94 & 95 F150 short bed( ilike the short turn radius) with 8.5 western plows both have 300 in line 6. 822 springs on the ft 4th spring on rear,and they do fine for me i dont deal with as much snow as most of these people do.
> 
> What ever you do 18 is way out of line.
> OK guys let the snow balls fly.


mustangman ain't going to like you. According to him you only have to spend $2-4K to make them reliable. Not sure if he owns one.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

the early 6.0s were the worst of the bunch. all the bugs werent worked out yet. after alot of money into it it would be a good motor. just depends upon how much you want to spend to fix fords screw ups.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

dieselss;1395018 said:


> the early 6.0s were the worst of the bunch. all the bugs werent worked out yet. after alot of money into it it would be a good motor. just depends upon how much you want to spend to fix *internationals* screw ups.


fixed it for you.
the DT-365 version of the 6.OHNO used in the international trucks ain't no picnic engine either.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

theres accually a story behind it,,,it was fords fault. i was at the dealer when these came out, and after talking to our rep, he told us why these were breaking


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

if it was fords fault, why is the DT365 version used in the international trucks the same piece of crap that was down more than it was running for the same problems the 6, 0 had. 
it was an international problem.

just like the international version of the 6.4 had the same problems as the 6.4 had.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

hey tjc sent pm


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

dfd9;1394958 said:


> mustangman ain't going to like you. According to him you only have to spend $2-4K to make them reliable. Not sure if he owns one.


at least we can all agree 18k is way out of range

mines got 95k and im less then 1k into it, in my book its a good truck, maintence is just part of the game. the 7.3s are damn good motors, i loved my old 90 with the IDI, infact, i wish i could go fuel economy that truck used to get. a 95 dually that needed injectors oil pan rad support etc. that was going to be a project but ditched that idea and when i wanted to just do side work and work full time for someone else and kept just my newest pickup, but thats a different story. not trying to take anything away from them, i just dont see the point in spending the same money for a 10 year old truck that is rotted, rode hard and put away wet, vs a 5 year old truck with low miles.

some of these arguments dont even matter because most people can get by with a gas job, yea the 5.4 is gutless but they run, as do the v10s and will pull and pass anything you can put in front of it (except maybe a gas station) hell if my next deal for a bigger truck comes through i wont even have much use for a diesel, except its paid itself off and im not droping 45k on a new 6.2 gas job so until it either rots off the frame or have major isses with it its here.

sorry for about the trans mix up, but comparing a E40d to a 4R100 is like comparing a ford tauras to a mercury sable. just more used to the "old school ways" i guess. im just giving my advice on my experiance with certain things, if some people dont like it, to bad its a public forum, take it for what its worth.


----------



## hunt 444e (Oct 1, 2011)

. been wrenching on em old fords since they were 6 9 ing them ussmileyflag in my opinion if u dont plan on running the truck till its dead or rotten out you probably wont get your money back on the other end with diesel being 20 -3- % higher than gas your already behind the eight ball also a sitting diesel is a sad diesel the best thing for a diesel is to run i see more problems with creampuffs that have been driven once a week for a 100 pound trash hauler, than i do fleet trucks driven 1-200 miles daily


----------



## hunt 444e (Oct 1, 2011)

look at the work history once again grab vin call dealer if its been dealer serviced it will be in any ford dealers pc system . this will give you a general idea of truck habits i call them


----------



## hunt 444e (Oct 1, 2011)

i still believe kentucky truck plant put out some of the best second gen SD s


----------

